# tattoo?



## BRANT13

So was juss sittin here at work....and i was wondering if anybody out there has tattoos of cichlids on them?....if so post a pic id love to see the artwork


----------



## DJRansome

why_spyder has a really cool one.


----------



## BRANT13

well lets see it?


----------



## demonsoni

*** always wanted to get some.


----------



## Jeff W

Ya spyder has a cool tattoo of 2 cynotalapia sp hara's. I am planning on a tat of a super red empress. It will be awhile though Have to sell more fish.


----------



## Newbreed

I Plan on getting my bolivian rams tattooed


----------



## jfly

wheres the pics??


----------



## Jeff W

Go to this Web site and it is under Off topic

http://www.cynotilapia.info/


----------



## niccomau

i always wanted a betta splendens tattoo, tho thats not a cichlid


----------



## Jeff W

That would still be a very cool tattoo.


----------



## Afrowanksta

Not a cichlid, but a fish non the less

Designed it myself
7 hrs under the needle, all done in one day


----------



## BRANT13

Afrowanksta said:


> Not a cichlid, but a fish non the less
> 
> Designed it myself
> 7 hrs under the needle, all done in one day


awesome tatt :drooling:


----------



## demonsoni

sweet lionfish! You think fish tats would be more popular, I cant believe the fish that is popular is a coi., lame.


----------



## jfly

former shop owner here.. nice design, but shoulda went for realism IMO.. and the koi is popular not for the fish itself, but the long life and prosperity it brings .. nice tat though... makes me long for another


----------



## JohnB_2

demonsoni said:


> sweet lionfish! You think fish tats would be more popular, I cant believe the fish that is popular is a coi., lame.


ya, they're pretty lame...


----------



## demonsoni

Im not taking a shot at the work done just the fact that coi are popular to get done, go to any parlor and look at flash there is coi up the wazoo. SO the fact that there is so many coi tattoos is lame.

Also ink doesnt make for longer life and prosperity.

*puts flame retardent suit on*


----------



## niccomau

haha I've seen a koi tattoo in every tattoo artist portfolio that I've ever seen! But I could also say the same things about sparrows, stars, and skulls. But I bet you guys never seen a squid tattoo! Check it out...http://www.divingswallow.com/marie.asp?cat=1&pag=83
This lady did my other tattoo, hopefully I can get her on the betta sometime soon.


----------



## demonsoni

omg I spelled koi wrong. And sorry guys i dont mean to seem like an a hole but it was just my opinion, just like the one guy said that lionfish would be better if it was realistic, IMO I think it is very neat and very special to the person who designed it and had it done, and is better than a realistic portrayal. Also the squid is coo.


----------



## josmoloco

I spell it coy!


----------



## BRANT13

i have a coi myself which is what sparked me to ask this question....ill get a pic up soon


----------



## jfly

i gotta tom ciavaro half sleeve octopuss


----------



## edouthirt

> *puts flame retardent suit on*


lmao


----------



## Afrowanksta

Pics of the octopus sleeve!

Octopus is my next tattoo. Don't know where Im going to put it, but I will design it myself.


----------



## JWerner2

Koi WIP but no Cichlids. Never thought of that. Some Comps with a bunch of Cyps would make for a cool scene.

Im going to get a reef scene next on my leg since my arms are taken up and I also like above am getting a Lion but no a tribalesq type. A more realistic type.

I kind of want that UV color just for this crazy idea I have. I want my corals in my reef scene done with it so when Im at the aquarium or just next to a actinic light it glows like in real life :thumb:

Theirs nothing wrong with Koi pieces at all. They are traditional pieces. The only problem is when people feel they should get one cause it is in fact so popular.

Oh and to be serious. squid and octopus are also as popular just not as advertised. I know at least 3 people personally that have them and I know the drummer from Stuck Mojo has a huge one on his leg. They do make for something unique tho : =D> .


----------



## Pali

Koi tattooes are awsome, there is also a lot more to it then just a Koi fish.

There is a lot of symbolisem in Koi tattoo's

Koi Tattoo Meaning

Determination 
Aspiration 
Bravery 
Perseverance 
Success 
Luck 
Excellence 
Good fortune 
Willpower 
Transformation 
Intelligence 
Diligence

Other Koi tattoo meanings:

Gold koi = wealth and prosperity 
Platinum or silvery koi = success in business 
Black koi = most likely to cross Lung Men and win transformation into dragons. Symbolic of success after a change. 
White koi = advancement in social settings (career and family) 
Red koi = (red markings) success in love and romance.

So the koi tattooes is sacret tattoos that "will" give the person who wear the tattoo these powers, atleast according to the japanese myths and "folklore" and thats pretty cool in my book.

Not that I belive that you get special powers from tattoos, there is still a several thousind year old history behind the tattoos and one can try to respect that atleast.

Or do people just think that something that have been popular more then 2000 years is lame?

Id love to come up with a trend n design that will last 2000 years! :thumb:


----------



## CoolCichlid

Beautiful artwork and yet a bit scary!


----------



## Lilyfish

Afrowanksta said:


> Not a cichlid, but a fish non the less
> 
> Designed it myself
> 7 hrs under the needle, all done in one day


Wow!


----------



## eric

Very cool lionfish and koi.

I have seen a A. calvus with sunglasses on trying to look bad. I have also seen C. foai. I forgot the name of the guy who had the calvus. Myles Neiman has the foai and entered it in the ACA art category competition. I liked both of them.


----------



## lexbomb

Another common koi tat 

























And also not so common, My koi and dragon matching Harley


----------



## Didgeridoo

I vowed never to keep goldfish or koi when I was really young and haven't wavered from that, so it'd be silly for me to have gotten a koi tattoo. haha.

I thought about getting a cichlid of some kind but with so many species to choose from I couldn't decide to pick one. So I put that idea on the back-burner.

My other passion is fly fishing and I got hooked on fishing for brown trout two years ago. I ended up landing my first big ol' hookjaw which is the inspiration for the tat. Is still the most memorable fish I've caught to date, even though I've caught bigger now.


















21 hours under the needle in total, spread over 4 sessions.


----------



## eric

I like that. Original design and it speaks about you. That is a great artist you had.


----------



## stephenfleming

While it is certainly true that all tattooing equipment is designed to reduce pain as much as possible, it seems difficult to understand that something good may feel some discomfort during the procedure.


----------



## Flippercon

You know this is such a great topic for a thread. :thumb: I have been waiting for 1 of my 7 Ebjd to reach about 8" to snap some good video maybe of some lip locking and take the best still frame and get it tattooed on my chest. I have a bunch of tatts but none of fish or cichlids. I will update this post once I do get that video shot and the ink .


----------



## spotmonster

I'm thinking seriously about a Nandopsis haitiensis (Black Nasty) tattoo. Done as tribute tat in memory of my younger brother who passed away from cancer. Some other small details will be worked into the idea. Fish was one of the things that we could talk about hours on end and enjoyed together. He had asked me to get one for him , but I never got the chance.

If I decide to go for it I'll post a pic. It will have to be very contrasting black and white.


----------



## Catfish Dan

I have an appt coming up in July. Trying to choose between an Oscar and a Frontosa.


----------



## spotmonster

Catfish Dan said:


> I have an appt coming up in July. Trying to choose between an Oscar and a Frontosa.


Go Front with a big hump! So much more an artist could do with a front.


----------

